# Is anyone watching the Depp -Heard Libel trial ?



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

..if so, who do you believe most ?...


----------



## Pepper (Apr 22, 2022)

I think they are both f-ed up and deserved each other.  Both halos are tarnished.  Wish I were paying more attention.  All I do is listen to Ukraine news.  Johnny & Amber would be more fun I think.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 22, 2022)

I saw one using their acting skills.   Not really into watching this.


----------



## Jeni (Apr 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..if so, who do you believe most ?...


Honestly they both are messed up ...... but she brought this on by saying items that seem to be inaccurate at this point.
seems like many issues in that marriage..... but guess a recording shows she beat on him .....

those who live in glass houses should not throw rocks.....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I saw one using their acting skills.   Not really into watching this.


Both of them using their acting skills to the max..!! Watching amber going through all the emotions while sitting on the sidelines is an entertainment in itself. I feel that JD has shot himself in the foot, given that he's suing Amber for 50 million..( and believe me I'm not on her side at all).. for tarnishing his name as a wife abuser... therefore affecting his future earning. He's denied all abuse.. then we got to see the footage she'd secretly taken, and the absolutely horrible texts he'd sent to friends and relatives where he wanted to set her on fire, and drown her...long before they'd even got married, much less afterwards.. 

To my mind , I feel that if either one of them get awarded anything it should be the bad acting Oscar 2022.. and sent packing with a dollar each... and never appear on our screens again.. let that be a lesson to both of these revolting creatures !!


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..if so, who do you believe most ?...





Pepper said:


> I think they are both f-ed up and deserved each other.  Both halos are tarnished.  Wish I were paying more attention.  All I do is listen to Ukraine news.  Johnny & Amber would be more fun I think.





PamfromTx said:


> I saw one using their acting skills.   Not really into watching this.





Jeni said:


> Honestly they both are messed up ...... but she brought this on by saying items that seem to be inaccurate at this point.
> seems like many issues in that marriage..... but guess a recording shows she beat on him .....
> 
> those who live in glass houses should not throw rocks.....



???????????????? who are you goils talking about? Got a link?


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..if so, who do you believe most ?...



Also hollydolly is that one of those gazillion dollar I-phones you're flashing


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Also hollydolly is that one of those gazillion dollar I-phones you're flashing


yes that's my iphone.... not flashing it, just using it to take a picture..

this picture yesterday of me in the bathroom mirror at the hair salon... look at this link... https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-are-you-doing-today.52185/page-453


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> ???????????????? who are you goils talking about? Got a link?


Amber heard and Johnny Depp...  https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-extortionist-French-c-email-Elton-John.html


----------



## Pepper (Apr 22, 2022)

Wow.  Quite a story! (referring to your link)


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)

*Shudder* The whole taking a crap on the bed has turned me off the whole thing.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

Tish said:


> *Shudder* The whole taking a crap on the bed has turned me off the whole thing.


yes me too...disgusting !!..and she sits there like butter wouldn't melt...


----------



## Pepper (Apr 22, 2022)

Several weeks ago I heard that Heard did that.  Gross.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## dobielvr (Apr 22, 2022)

I don't care for either one of them.  
I'm on JD side.  He's not perfect.

But that girl is twisted.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> I don't care for either one of them.
> I'm on JD side.  He's not perfect.
> 
> But that girl is twisted.


Depp is mentally damaged....no-one talks about drowning their woman, then burning her, then having intercourse with the body to ensure it's dead...unless you're deranged ....but Amber heard is also mentally challenged in a more sinister was than Depp I feel... she doesn't have the excuse of alcohol and substance abuse


----------



## Jeni (Apr 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Depp is mentally damaged....no-one talks about drowning their woman, then burning her, then having intercourse with the body to ensure it's dead...unless you're deranged ....but Amber heard is also mentally challenged in a more sinister was than Depp I feel... she doesn't have the excuse of alcohol and substance abuse


have to agree  he has been weird the whole time and substance abuse only amplified it   ....never pretended to be otherwise 
but her fake "Oh not me act" is hard to take


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 22, 2022)

I'm not aware of all that JD has been saying.  But, I do agree w/you.  Lots of booze and drugs will do that to you.

AH is just a calculating vindictive girl...who loves to torment JD.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 22, 2022)

I haven't paid too much attention, however early in the divorce Amber Heard said he was violent early in their marriage. The mother of his children Vanessa Paradis lived with him quite a few years and said he had never been violent to her ever in all their years. His children back her up.
​


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

mrstime said:


> I haven't paid too much attention, however early in the divorce Amber Heard said he was violent early in their marriage. The mother of his children Vanessa Paradis lived with him quite a few years and said he had never been violent to her ever in all their years. His children back her up.
> ​


yes Depp wrote some terrible things about Heard calling her a whore..( and this to her sister)..before they were married in 2015, it was borne out in court, and in the link I posted ... all along he's said he and Vanessa Paradis never fought.. yet again, if you look at the link , you will see where he sent a vile email to Elton John about Vanessa ... calling her a French Extortionist ..and some choice language

If I'd had any thoughts of taking JD's side in this trial..and I actually wasn't.. it all went out of the window when I saw what he'd written about Vanessa, the mother of his children. A sweet woman that we all knew here as a teen singer long before she ever met Depp


----------



## Jace (Apr 22, 2022)

There's à new court TV show on.....with "judge" Steve Harvey...Yes,the same host of Family  Feud.
That's where this ridiculous suit should be tried... Entertainment Court TV.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

Jace said:


> There's à new court TV show on.....with "judge" Steve Harvey...Yes,the same host of Family  Feud.
> That's where this ridiculous suit should be tried... Entertainment Court TV.


ha!! you're right.. and this is where I say they should get a dollar each, and kicked out of court and out of hollywood... They're both a disgrace to the film industry


----------



## Jeni (Apr 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ha!! you're right.. and this is where I say they should get a dollar each, and kicked out of court and out of hollywood... They're both a disgrace to the film industry


they made the mistake of taking their crazy into Public ....
think many others in Hollywood and just as odd....... think about the last glimpse of crazy that happened at Oscars ....... lol


----------



## win231 (Apr 22, 2022)

Wife says, _"I didn't punch him; I hit him."_
I've never heard anything that stupid.  He must have been desperate when he got involved with her.
Or maybe really high.


----------



## Jace (Apr 22, 2022)

As I have mentioned before...Sir Elton John said in an interview..
"We're _all *just a little bit bonkers*_"...about all the celebs.


----------



## Jace (Apr 22, 2022)

Oh! And to answer the post question...NO! Complete waste of time!!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 22, 2022)

I haven't been paying attention and was going to post something frivolous about custody of Pistol and Boo but I see that things are very dark. It is sad to see talented and creative people sink under the weight of depravity and addiction. It reminds me that people lose something wonderful when they trade their souls(?) for riches and fame. In the end riches and fame are worth nothing more than a bag of dirt.


----------



## raybar (Apr 22, 2022)

After 45 years in "the business" (as we call the Hollywood entertainment industry, as if there are no other industries in town) I have not the slightest interest in the private lives of actors, particularly those I don't know well. Friends who happen to be actors, of course, is another story. But things like this Depp/Heard situation . . . who cares?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

raybar said:


> After 45 years in "the business" (as we call the Hollywood entertainment industry, as if there are no other industries in town) I have not the slightest interest in the private lives of actors, particularly those I don't know well. Friends who happen to be actors, of course, is another story. But things like this Depp/Heard situation . . . who cares?


I've worked in the Biz for many years until my retirement , as does my Husband who is well known in his field within the Industry ..and has for over 40 years... there's not a lot that surprises me ...but this is beyond anything I've ever heard.. ( unintended Pun)


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 22, 2022)

I saw a video of him (Depp) last night off his face on something, it was horrible but I loved him in this


----------



## Chet (Apr 22, 2022)

I watched very little of it. They are both messed up individuals. After this circus is over I bet they will get back together and say it was all a mistake. This is what the rich and famous do in their spare time.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 22, 2022)

Is anyone watching the Depp -Heard Libel trial ?​
Wife has tuned into it a couple times

I just don't know why


----------



## Jan14 (Apr 22, 2022)

I’ve been following it pretty closely. I’ve for the most part liked Johnny Depp as an actor.  I believe they’ve both been abusive to each other, either by acting out violently or using harsh language.  However, I don’t think he has laid a hand on her.  The fact she has recorded him seems like she’s tried to set him up all along.  I don’t think a wrongful statement should ruin a persons career.  It will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 22, 2022)

It just seems as though they brought the worst out in each other..

And the drugs and alcohol didnt help either.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 22, 2022)

Fairfax Circuit Court of Virginia - Civil Action No. : CL - 2019 - 00029.

Count 1:
Defamation for statements in Ms. Heard's Dec. 18, 2018 Op - Ed in the online edition of the Washington Post.

Count Two:
Defamation for statements in Ms. Heard's Op - Ed December 18, 2018 Washington Post Print edition.

Count Three:
Defamation in Ms. Heard's Op - Ed published when she tweeted a link to the Op - Ed on December 19, 2018.

Request/Prayer for damages:
1. Compensatory damages of $50,000,000.00 or in such additional amount to be proven at trial.

2. Not less than $350,000.00 in Punitive damages or permitted by the Commonwealth.

3. (Paraphrased): All expenses related to this Action.

4: (Paraphrased) And such other and further relief as the Court may deem just and proper. (This is a standard inclusion in any/every complaint).


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 22, 2022)

Almost laughed out loud when it was reported that they are trying to match each other's outfits.

The extent they are going to now is a reflection of how raw their emotions are towards each other. Drugs and alcohol might fueled their behavior but it didn't manufacture many of those thoughts, emotions, ideas etc. It's a reflection of them. They obviously were past their marriage expiration date.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 22, 2022)

Yesterday, I flipped the TV on, and a couple of the cable news channels were broadcasting Depp giving his testimony.  I watched it for a few minutes, and it seemed that Depp was having trouble communicating...slurring his words, repeating himself, having trouble forming a coherent sentence, etc.  After a few minutes I got the impression that he might be suffering an onset of Dementia or Alzheimer's.  

A few minutes was enough...I finally found a channel that was broadcasting something more pertinent.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 22, 2022)

Not at all interested.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 23, 2022)

What do I think? I think divorce should be conducted in private. Just because this case involves famous personalities is no reason to turn their personal life into a public spectacle....with ignorant members of the public taking sides and passing judgement when they are not in possession of the facts.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> What do I think? I think divorce should be conducted in private. Just because this case involves famous personalities is no reason to turn their personal life into a public spectacle....with ignorant members of the public taking sides and passing judgement when they are not in possession of the facts.


yes but it's not a Divorce case, it's a Libel suit..He's suing her because she claimed through the Washington Post ( interesting that he's not suing the WP)..that he is an abuser, and because of that he's been shunned by future employers and overlooked for major roles .

Thus far everyone who has given glowing testimony on his behalf including his sister are on JD's payroll... all rely on JD for their employment


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Yesterday, I flipped the TV on, and a couple of the cable news channels were broadcasting Depp giving his testimony.  I watched it for a few minutes, and it seemed that Depp was having trouble communicating...slurring his words, repeating himself, having trouble forming a coherent sentence, etc.  After a few minutes I got the impression that he might be suffering an onset of Dementia or Alzheimer's.
> 
> A few minutes was enough...I finally found a channel that was broadcasting something more pertinent.


On the contrary, despite being very slow to form a sentence, his recall seemed to be excellent IMO...way better than mine that's for sure, and especially given that for the most part everyone else does everything for him, and not even considering the massive drug and alcohol consumption. If I was in the position where people did everything but wipe my behind, I wouldn't have any memory of anything.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

It was proven that Amber lied about the effects of  Johnny's physical abuse, when she said for the entirety of their marriage she carried a Milani Make up corrector palette with her everywhere on a daily basis. She would have to apply this before she could leave the house to cover the bruises to her face  caused by Johnny .

Milani the make-up manufacturer, stated that this was impossible, because they didn't release the  corrector make-up for sale until 2017 ..a whole year after the marriage broke-down..and the pair were separated. !


----------



## CarolfromTX (Apr 23, 2022)

Big yawn! Two egocentric celebs slinging mud at one another. They should both be spanked and sent on their way.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> Big yawn! Two egocentric celebs slinging mud at one another. They should both be spanked and sent on their way.


they're not slinging mud, they genuinely were in a toxic and mentally abusive marriage, but it's the excesses of their toxicities which the public paid for which has made this an interesting watch for the fans of JD...


----------



## IKE (Apr 23, 2022)

Saw a short blurp on world news the other night about the divorce and till then I knew nothing about it and I haven't been following it......nor will I.

I like Depp as a actor.

Never heard of Heard till news the other night.

I could give a rat's patootie less about the whole deal.


----------



## Jeni (Apr 23, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes but it's not a Divorce case, it's a Libel suit..He's suing her because she claimed through the Washington Post ( interesting that he's not suing the WP)..that he is an abuser, and because of that he's been shunned by future employers and overlooked for major roles .


yes that is the point it is a libel suit .... the Paper should have probably verified her claims but in today's world they don't print what ever and say "my bad" if wrong...
She made claims it was fuel for the narrative promoted at the moment and a celebrity....It could possibly have cost him work because so many believe first before proof ......
 look at the fallout for others based on he said she said ......and the me too believe all women items  .... people will drop actors in a heartbeat based on statements NOT proven behavior...
making such claims especially if using false or simply unproven claims should be costly.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 23, 2022)

I haven't followed it, but have gathered that it was plenty ugly between them based on headlines I've read.  Guessing both of their careers are pretty much over.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 23, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Depp is mentally damaged....no-one talks about drowning their woman, then burning her, then having intercourse with the body to ensure it's dead...unless you're deranged ....but Amber heard is also mentally challenged in a more sinister was than Depp I feel... she doesn't have the excuse of alcohol and substance abuse


..yet another dull marriage in Hollywood.   Actors being actors.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

Nathan said:


> ..yet another dull marriage in Hollywood.   Actors being actors.


unfortunately..far from a Dull marriage..given the evidence and video footage of their fights...


----------



## Jace (Apr 23, 2022)

It'll get _down to....who's *the better liar... *_

that the jury believes.

What a waste of court time!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

I agree, it is a waste of court time.. one of JD's supporters cried in the witness stand as he desribed how AH's actions in causing so many of JD's people to be adversely affected. She was awarded $7 million dollars at the divorce where the stipulation was for neither of them to talk about the marriage or the other partner in any way which would affect the others' career adversely.. and she didn't abide by that...if only she had, this wouldn't be happening now!!


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 23, 2022)

Don't care about these characters at all but then I didn't care about that guy slapping someone on one of those award shows.  This is a definite case of where ignorant is a blessing.  I have my own life and I'm busy 16 hours/day.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

Amazing how many people don't care about this trial but feel it necessary to post ...that they don't care..

If I'm not interested in a topic I ignore the thread..


----------



## StarSong (Apr 23, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Amazing how many people don't care about this trial but feel it necessary to post ...that they don't care..
> 
> If I'm not interested in a topic I ignore the thread..


That would usually be true for me, but I do try to check out threads that you start, my friend.  ♥


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 23, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> He's suing her because she claimed through the Washington Post ( interesting that he's not suing the WP)..


That would be a big hurdle to jump as our 1st Amendment shields the Press in most cases, exceptions of course. Here, I don't see how the WP is culpable in any legal way.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Apr 23, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Amazing how many people don't care about this trial but feel it necessary to post ...that they don't care..
> 
> If I'm not interested in a topic I ignore the thread..


Ha, ha, ha! Well, I'm not following it either but since it's a thread and I have seen a few headlines, I will comment. It amazes me that people with so much money seem to have
many shortcomings and are maybe more emotionally challenge that your average person.
I saw a pic of JD and I couldn't believe it's the same guy from all those pirate movies. He
certainly let himself go! (260 lbs)!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Ha, ha, ha! Well, I'm not following it either but since it's a thread and I have seen a few headlines, I will comment. It amazes me that people with so much money seem to have
> many shortcomings and are maybe more emotionally challenge that your average person.
> I saw a pic of JD and I couldn't believe he is the same guy from all those pirate movies. He
> certainly let himself go! (260 lbs)!


I can't comment about his image movie  V real life, can you believe I've never seen a single JD or AH  movie ? I presume tho' the Pirate movies were made when he substantially younger


----------



## Jan14 (Apr 24, 2022)

I find it interesting to see if this man can redeem his name and career.  She didn’t need to go public especially with personal problems  in a case that was at very least mutually abusive I would say. I still don’t think he laid a hand on her.  Obviously there was verbal abuse and breaking objects.  I’m sure she realized he used drugs and alcohol and used with him when they got together. Now she’s throwing that all up in his face.  Even after he admitted to it all.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> I find it interesting to see if this man can redeem his name and career.  She didn’t need to go public especially with personal problems  in a case that was at very least mutually abusive I would say. I still don’t think he laid a hand on her.  Obviously there was verbal abuse and breaking objects.  I’m sure she realized he used drugs and alcohol and used with him when they got together. Now she’s throwing that all up in his face.  Even after he admitted to it all.


transpires she used/uses  Ecstasy and 'mushrooms' a lot of the time...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I only saw the details on Bill Maher's show.  Go to 2:25 if you're interested.  Unbelievable!


video's been removed from youtube..


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 25, 2022)

No, not interested.


----------



## Remy (Apr 25, 2022)

I watched a little of this and everything I heard out of Depp's mouth was nonsensical. I couldn't make sense out of anything he was saying. I was like WTF? Granted I haven't followed it.

I heard he spends an exorbitant amount of money on staff and security every month. If that's fame and riches, no thanks.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2022)

Remy said:


> I watched a little of this and everything I heard out of Depp's mouth was nonsensical. I couldn't make sense out of anything he was saying. I was like WTF? Granted I haven't followed it.
> 
> I heard he spends an exorbitant amount of money on staff and security every month. If that's fame and riches, no thanks.


yes you're right, from what I've learned.. and honestly before this trial I knew nothing of either of them, they were of no interest to me, I didn't even watch or read of the divorce case... but yes it seems he earns so much money that he can afford security everywhere he goes, they're on the payroll..he has 3 luxury  penthouses, several other homes, and owns an Island .. his sister is even on his staff..

He has a permanent lawyer and publicist on his staff ...and a myriad of ancillary staff

Apparently he  earns 20 million for one movie....when questioned about his earning in court.. he said quote '' well I know it's a ludicrous amount to pay anyone, but I'm certainly not going to tell them they just need to pay me half ''


----------



## Remy (Apr 25, 2022)

@hollydolly I wouldn't mind the island.    I've never been to a tropical area and it's always fascinated me. I'm assuming it's a tropical island anyway.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 25, 2022)

I think I have better sense than to watch this trash.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2022)

Remy said:


> @hollydolly I wouldn't mind the island.    I've never been to a tropical area and it's always fascinated me. I'm assuming it's a tropical island anyway.


I don't know tbh..I missed where this Island is... but I would presume like you it's probably tropical..


----------



## Remy (Apr 26, 2022)

I just went to the Borderline Personality Disorder board I go to from time to time (it's only for those raised by a borderline) and someone posted that this Heard woman is diagnosed with BPD and Histrionic PD. Well that would explain a lot if true.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2022)

Remy said:


> I just went to the Borderline Personality Disorder board I got to from time to time (it's only for those raised by a borderline) and someone posted that this Heard woman is diagnosed with BPD and Histrionic PD. Well that would explain a lot if true.


yes I saw it earlier, apparently she's been officially diagnosed as having  Borderline Personality Disorder and Histrionic Personality Disorder, which means that she over-reacts to any situation where she is not the main focus of attention.

Interesting that the psychologist said that AH tried to fool them into thinking she had PTSD.. when in fact the diagnosed her with ''gross exaggeration of PTSD.. and found none at all 

She described how someone with these traits,  not to be confused, but often is.. with Bipolar Disorder,  would attack verbally, and physically with aggression, if a friend or partner were deemed in the mind of the patient.. to be ignoring them.. or finding something or someone more important, and would never allow a person to remove themselves from the conflict the patient would instigate without chasing after them or  hunting them down  in a hysterical rant.. ... exactly as JD explained in his testimony


----------



## Remy (Apr 26, 2022)

@hollydolly I remember my stepfather and oldest brother trying to reason with my mother when she was in one of her insane rages. She heard nothing, she just kept screaming the same thing over and over. They can't be wrong and are always the victim.

One often reads that they are afraid of abandonment but I don't think it explains how diabolical that is. Especially when it comes to their children. They never want to raise a functioning adult. Another description of borderlines when it comes to their children: They are the only child in the relationship. 

Borderline can be confused with Bipolar I have read also because of the severe mood swing. But these people can flip in a nano second. Believe me, I know.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2022)

Remy said:


> @hollydolly I remember my stepfather and oldest brother trying to reason with my mother when she was in one of her insane rages. She heard nothing, she just kept screaming the same thing over and over. They can't be wrong and are always the victim.
> 
> One often reads that they are afraid of abandonment but I don't think it explains how diabolical that is. Especially when it comes to their children. They never want to raise a functioning adult. Another description of borderlines when it comes to their children: They are the only child in the relationship.
> 
> *Borderline can be confused with Bipolar I have read also because of the severe mood swing. But these people can flip in a nano second. Believe me, I know.*


Oh I'm sorry you had to live with your mother being the same way it must have been extremely difficult ... 

yes it was  said that the main difference between Bipolar and Borderline is as you say... the latter can happen in seconds.. ..whereas the former takes a different tack and is more of a slow boil ,  lasts for days or even weeks..with a major high... then a major down....


----------



## Remy (Apr 26, 2022)

@hollydolly When someone has a manic Bipolar episode, I wonder if they remember it? I don't know. My mother's brain discarded all her rages and behavior associated with those rages once over. My understanding is this is common with them and they will not understand why an adult child may go no contact with them. Which I never did. But if I could go back to 18, I would have.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 26, 2022)

Remy said:


> @hollydolly When someone has a manic Bipolar episode, I wonder if they remember it? I don't know. *My mother's brain discarded all her rages and behavior associated with those rages once over*. My understanding is this is common with them and they will not understand why an adult child may go no contact with them. Which I never did. But if I could go back to 18, I would have.


So your mom was never embarrassed or guilty re:  her fits?


----------



## Remy (Apr 27, 2022)

Pepper said:


> So your mom was never embarrassed or guilty re:  her fits?


Once over, they never happened. This appears to be typical with borderline personality disorder. Their brain forgets or stores it so deep in their brains and they never go there.

I confronted my mother once in my 20's about a specific episode of abuse. She flipped, denied and unleashed verbal abuse on me. Total projection. Yet I think way in the back of her mind, a place she would never go, I was stating the truth.

Many years later I mentioned how mad she got at my stepfather over the fireplace brick that was installed. It wasn't what she had thought it would be, which meant she screamed at raged at him over and over about the brick. I said that she got mad at him. Her response: "I don't remember that I got that upset." And it was a long repeated, top of the lungs, screaming rage. But in her mind, maybe she got a little upset. It's amazing how their minds do this. But the victims have to remember.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2022)

Remy said:


> Once over, they never happened. This appears to be typical with borderline personality disorder. Their brain forgets or stores it so deep in their brains and they never go there.
> 
> I confronted my mother once in my 20's about a specific episode of abuse. She flipped, denied and unleashed verbal abuse on me. Total projection. Yet I think way in the back of her mind, a place she would never go, I was stating the truth.
> 
> Many years later I mentioned how mad she got at my stepfather over the fireplace brick that was installed. It wasn't what she had thought it would be, which meant she screamed at raged at him over and over about the brick. I said that she got mad at him. Her response: "I don't remember that I got that upset." And it was a long repeated, top of the lungs, screaming rage. But in her mind, maybe she got a little upset. It's amazing how their minds do this. But the victims have to remember.


...it's the same with Amber Heard... Once the recordings of her were played to the court, her screaming, swearing, taunting, telling him that no-one will believe him if he reports the physical abuse she meted out on him... She sat there doodling,  and smirking, as if to say to the lawyers.... '' and your point is ''?... almost as tho' as you said about your mum, that she took no part in it, or it was nothing to be concerned about...


----------



## Remy (Apr 27, 2022)

@hollydolly I'll try to find that on YouTube. If only I had recordings of my mother. People wouldn't believe it though neighbors could hear it on the street with all the windows closed.

I've watched most of the psychologist examination and have to finish it. That Heard woman constantly writing is irritating. 

I will say one thing regarding Depp however. No matter what she has said, he needs to drop her and never have contact with her again. You can never win with these people. He could have released those tapes as proof against her. That would have gone out in the media. I'm not sure where he is going with this lawsuit.

Like I said, I never went no contact with my mother but given a chance again, I would.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2022)

With regard what JD is looking for..it's to clear his name after being dropped by the studios, and lost what he claimed was 90 million dollars of work,  when he lost the divorce case and was declared a wife  abuser by the Sun newspaper... ..which is the cheapest rag here in the UK.. 

I don't think there's any doubt he will never contact AH again.. there's just too many people who would tell on him if he did..for one.. but in fact because he actually separated from her in 2016.. he's not been in contact since then anyway. 
 I'm not against AH personally, altho' she is very unlikeable.. but I hope she loses this case, because speaking as someone who has been abused by men, .. it riles me that she's convincing those who don't take spousal abuse seriously, that the abused create scenarios as a way of destroying their partners, and often the police will not take it seriously.. as was the case with me. ....and secondly I do believe without any doubt she's lying her way through this in an attempt to destroy his career and to elevate her own..


----------



## Jeni (Apr 27, 2022)

I agree @hollydolly.
When ever someone exploits a situation abuse or other it makes folks question others that  truly are a victim..  
 the fable the boy that cried wolf playing over and over again. 

I do not know if his career has dwindled because this or the general state he seems to be in ... 
but her timing of these items look like it was deliberate. 
What ever happened to just parting and going on your way ........
 far to many IMO want to punish and CANCEL the other person.  I see it in stories with some person whose fame gone trying to rev up their career etc they make wild claims about co-stars and such DECADES later .... trying to drum up sympathy? or any Press is good press


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 27, 2022)

Amber has also filed a Cross/Counter complaint for 100 million in damages, 2 times what Depp is seeking.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Amber has also filed a Cross/Counter complaint for 100 million in damages, 2 times what Depp is seeking.


yes that's the only reason she's in the court.. otherwise I'm sure she would have walked out by now.. she's really on the losing side here.. and to think she'll get 100 million she really is deluded..


----------



## win231 (Apr 27, 2022)

I'm still laughing at _"I didn't punch him; I hit him."_

The last time I heard something like that was in one of Tom Cruise's movies - _"Collateral."_
Tom Cruise played a hit man who forced Jamie Foxx drive him around in his taxi to kill people.
Cruise shoots a guy & he falls out of a 6th floor window & lands on Foxx's cab.
Foxx says, _"You killed him!"_
Cruise says, "_I didn't kill him; the bullets & the fall killed him."_


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2022)

win231 said:


> I'm still laughing at _"I didn't punch him; I hit him."_
> 
> The last time I heard something like that was in one of Tom Cruise's movies - _"Collateral."_
> Tom Cruise played a hit man who forced Jamie Foxx drive him around in his taxi to kill people.
> ...


she really is a piece of work..  in the video which she recorded herself.. she says .. I didn't punch you_ I hit you_.. , he says .. don't tell me what it feels like to be punched !.. then she mocks him for walking away as soon as she starts an argument saying.. ''Tell them, I, Johnny Depp, I'm a victim of domestic abuse ... and see how many people believe or side with you,"


----------



## Jace (Apr 27, 2022)

Both..."Whack-a-doodles"! ...and, gee..they _look S-O-O normal?!?!_


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes that's the only reason she's in the court.. otherwise I'm sure she would have walked out by now.. she's really on the losing side here.. and to think she'll get 100 million she really is deluded..


His and her claims and trials will be seperate, not consolidated. As the Defendant in Depp's lawsuit, she is required to appear.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> His and her claims and trials will be seperate, not consolidated. As the Defendant in Depp's lawsuit, she is required to appear.


I know!!


----------



## Chet (May 26, 2022)

Closing arguments Friday starting at 9 AM. I have watched bits and pieces of it and I think it's simply a case of a married couple that fought a lot. If I had to choose a winner I would choose Amber Heard. Depp admitted to becoming a "monster" when under the influence of drugs and he probably doesn't remember a lot of what happened. Really though, the jury may decide what I wrote at the beginning that they were just a couple that fought a lot so neither side gets nothing from the other. All they accomplished was to air their dirty laundry in public.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 26, 2022)

Some headlines say Kate Moss's testimony give Depp the 'win'. Nobody won here. As Chet noted mostly dirty laundry being aired in public.

Also I see fans still clamoring for Depp but don't see it so much for Heard but those fans won't be making the decision.

Probably an insight to many a high profile high power couple feud.


----------



## Jace (May 26, 2022)

Total waste of court time!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2022)

Jury finds both Amber Heard and Johnny Depp liable for defamation​
The jury awarded Depp $10 million in compensatory damages and $5 million dollars in punitive damages.

The jury awarded Heard $2 million in compensatory damages and no money for punitive damages.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 1, 2022)

Thank god it's over. I'm tired of hearing about those people.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

Nope not actually correct RR... They found _against_ Heard and awarded Johnny defamation..£10 million , and 5 million punitive damages ( reduced to 350k because that's the limit in Virginia ..... and awarded Heard 2 million damages agains Johnny Depps' (team) but essentially Depp will be paying , not for defamation per se but for saying that she and her friends roughed up the flat to get the police to believe them .. (when in fact altho' it was probable, there was no actual proof of it )... so Depp wins.. she will have to hand over 8.5 million.. that's the 7 million... she never donated after Johnny paid it to her at the divorce settlement.. plus 1.5 million.. which leaves her now having to find the 6 million to pay the lawyers, and potentially and most likely no work for ever more..and forever her name and reputation will be ruined for being a liar..and deservedly so... this will send a message to many women who are abusers to males, who cry wolf and try and destroy a partner because they can


----------



## Jules (Jun 1, 2022)

Will these fines pay for the legal fees for either one?  Depp will have work now, not sure about Heard.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 1, 2022)

Jules said:


> Will these fines pay for the legal fees for either one?


Not for Heard for sure.  And I doubt Depp did this so much for the money as to make his point.

Hopefully the jury got it right.  

Depp may not have been a good actor, but what Heard was accused of doing was evil, and does damage to any woman making a legitimate claim of abuse.


----------



## oldman (Jun 1, 2022)

What trial?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Jury finds both Amber Heard and Johnny Depp liable for defamation​
> The jury awarded Depp $10 million in compensatory damages and $5 million dollars in punitive damages.
> 
> The jury awarded Heard $2 million in compensatory damages and no money for punitive damages.


Yeah, apparently the jury didn't like Johnny Depp’s lawyer calling her abuse allegations a hoax...a defaming word.

If that hiccup hadn't happened, I figured they'd find in Depp's favor, but award him only $1.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Nope not actually correct RR... They found _against_ Heard and awarded Johnny defamation..£10 million , and 5 million punitive damages ( reduced to 350k because that's the limit in Virginia ..... and awarded Heard 2 million damages agains Johnny Depps' (team) but essentially Depp will be paying , not for defamation per se but for saying that she and her friends roughed up the flat to get the police to believe them .. (when in fact altho' it was probable, there was no actual proof of it )... so Depp wins.. she will have to hand over 8.5 million.. that's the 7 million... she never donated after Johnny paid it to her at the divorce settlement.. plus 1.5 million.. which leaves her now having to find the 6 million to pay the lawyers, and potentially and most likely no work for ever more..and forever her name and reputation will be ruined for being a liar..and deservedly so... this will send a message to many women who are abusers to males, who cry wolf and try and destroy a partner because they can


hm. Guess I should look further.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Nope not actually correct RR... They found _against_ Heard and awarded Johnny defamation..£10 million , and 5 million punitive damages ( reduced to 350k because that's the limit in Virginia ..... and awarded Heard 2 million damages agains Johnny Depps' (team) but essentially Depp will be paying , not for defamation per se but for saying that she and her friends roughed up the flat to get the police to believe them .. (when in fact altho' it was probable, there was no actual proof of it )... so Depp wins.. she will have to hand over 8.5 million.. that's the 7 million... she never donated after Johnny paid it to her at the divorce settlement.. plus 1.5 million.. which leaves her now having to find the 6 million to pay the lawyers, and potentially and most likely no work for ever more..and forever her name and reputation will be ruined for being a liar..and deservedly so... this will send a message to many women who are abusers to males, who cry wolf and try and destroy a partner because they can


Just quoting the news source. I should have posted a link to it...
https://www.cnn.com/2022/06/01/entertainment/johnny-depp-amber-heard-verdict/index.html


----------



## win231 (Jun 1, 2022)

I'm not especially interested in celebrities' adventures, BUT having been in Depp's situation, I'm glad he got justice.
During my divorce, my wife accused me of the same abuse, violence, threatening to shoot her & her brother, etc.
During our divorce proceedings, she said I _"Picked her up & threw her down on a sofa."_
She regretted it during my testimony when I said, _"Look at her; she weighs 200 lbs. Do you think I can throw 200 lbs?"_
The judge tried very hard not to laugh, but he couldn't help it.  Neither could the people in the other seats.

Women who play this _"I'm a poor, helpless victim being abused by these terrible men" _game get exactly what they deserve for such hurtful lies.


----------



## Jace (Jun 1, 2022)

If you think either of them..."is going away"...WRONG!
There's too much narcissium there!
She can make money in porn. 
He can produce some low-class ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Just quoting the news source. I should have posted a link to it...
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/06/01/entertainment/johnny-depp-amber-heard-verdict/index.html


I watched the verdict live....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

Jace said:


> If you think either of them..."is going away"...WRONG!
> There's too much narcissium there!
> She can make money in porn.
> He can produce some low-class ?


you're right, we're going to hear about both of them for a long time.. but not her as an actress, which is only right and fair.... no-one is likely to touch her with a barge pole in the film industry...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

Jules said:


> Will these fines pay for the legal fees for either one?  Depp will have work now, not sure about Heard.


no.. Heard has to pay her lawayers 6 million. According to her this is why she didn't donate her divorce settlement of 7 million... all lies of course, but she said that the reason she didn't actually donate the promised 7 million to good causes was because JD sued her for defamation and she therefore had to pay her lawyers £6million..  so basically she's walked away potless...


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 1, 2022)

Jules said:


> Will these fines pay for the legal fees for either one?  Depp will have work now, not sure about Heard.


Not known as fines, but Awards, and Heard will no doubt appeal.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Not known as fines, but Awards, and Heard will no doubt appeal.


Doubt it very much.. it wasn't a criminal case, so I don't think there's room for appeal tbh.. but then I don't know American law


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Doubt it very much.. it wasn't a criminal case, so I don't think there's room for appeal tbh.. but then I don't know American law


Appeals are available in Civil as well as Criminal cases.


----------



## rgp (Jun 1, 2022)

I have seen / heard a half dozen mentions of it on the news. What i don't get is .... why does anyone care. It's just more BS about hollywood folks.


----------



## rgp (Jun 1, 2022)

This crap was the lead story on the local news tonight.

And now it is the lead story on the national [ABC] news ..... I don't get it.

If i were the judge , this is what i would do. I would say you want 50 millon Mr Depp, and you want 25 million Mis Heard, so this is what we're going to do........ You Mr Depp give me 50 million, and you Miss Heard, give me 25 million ....... I am going to combine the two & spend it on food for hungry children ....... And if either one of you ever return to my court again for this sort of thing, your suit will be denied, and you will spend two years in county lockup.

Now, both of you can return to your world of pretend ..... and start making up the money you just lost.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 1, 2022)

rgp said:


> And if either one of you ever return to my court again for this sort of thing, your suit will be denied, and you will spend two years in county lockup.


If you were the Judge and said that, you would be facing the Disciplinary Counsel.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 1, 2022)

Nope, did not watch any of it.  Funny thing is now I am reading all about it here.  Could care less about them and care more about hearing your opinions. Reading the board gives me information on how others see things and that can be more thought provoking than the event itself.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 1, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Appeals are available in Civil as well as Criminal cases.


In my experience, working as a technical expert for lawyers, but not a lawyer, most larger civil settlements are whittled down, via appeals and/or negotiations.  However so long as the verdict stands, which I believe is more likely, Depp will probably be happy.  

Of course it could be completely overturned on appeal, but in my experience that is less common.  I suspect even if that happens the press will grow tired of it and Depp will be ok.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 1, 2022)

No, not me!  I gave up on those so-called "celebrities" years ago.  I couldn't care less.  I do care about gas prices, grocery prices and interest rates but I sure don't care about "who said what to who about what."  Not my "cup of tea" and it never will be!


----------



## mrstime (Jun 1, 2022)

I find it strange that their squabble ends up on world news.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 1, 2022)

Would make a good reality show, and keep both of them working...


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 1, 2022)

Only watched enough to know that they are both "damaged goods".


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Only watched enough to know that they are both "damaged goods".


'tis true they both are..but for very different reasons.. and very different results .


----------



## rgp (Jun 2, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> If you were the Judge and said that, you would be facing the Disciplinary Counsel.



 One problem here in the U.S. is that so many have lost their sense of humor.....


----------



## Jace (Jun 2, 2022)

O M G...news is...she's gonna Appeal...and declared Bankruptcy.

See... it's never ending..


----------



## Pepper (Jun 2, 2022)

Reminds me of another person's tactics.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2022)

Jace said:


> O M G...news is...she's gonna Appeal...and declared Bankruptcy.
> 
> See... it's never ending..


I absolutely expected her to declare Bankruptcy, so she doesn't have to pay him... felt sure she would do that...but I don't think the courts will accept her appeal.....it was mentioned today that altho' it's unlikely to happen , she could in fact be legally sued for perjury...  for lying under oath...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Reminds me of another person's tactics.


do tell...who ?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> do tell...who ?


Hint:  I can't.


----------



## Jace (Jun 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I absolutely expected her to declare Bankruptcy, so she doesn't have to pay him... felt sure she would do that...but I don't think the courts will accept her appeal.....it was mentioned today that altho' it's unlikely to happen , she could in fact be legally sued for perjury...  for lying under oath...


Wow! Good post..agree!


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 2, 2022)

rgp said:


> One problem here in the U.S. is that so many have lost their sense of humor.....


Since it was you, it was safe to assume you were serious, given your style.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ...but I don't think the courts will accept her appeal.....it was mentioned today that altho' it's unlikely to happen , she could in fact be legally sued for perjury...  for lying under oath...


Factual perjury can be very hard to prove. In addition, there is no Civil remedy for perjury, just criminal. Also Lower appeals court must entertain an Appeal when filed.


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2022)

Thank God the hoopla is over with.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Factual perjury can be very hard to prove. In addition, there is no Civil remedy for perjury, just criminal. Also Lower appeals court must entertain an Appeal when filed.


That's why I said techinically it could happen. The lawyers discussing this on TV said that yes indeed she would be liable to be sued for perjury but they'd have show the proof  that she lied and that would be very difficult


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2022)

I am so happy Johnny Depp won, that woman is disgusting.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 5, 2022)

Amber Heard's Lawyers have filed an extensive Motion to have the Verdict set aside!

https://en.as.com/latest_news/johnn...-verdict-heard-interview-and-book-appeal-n-9/


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 5, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Amber Heard's Lawyers have filed an extensive Motion to have the Verdict set aside!


No surprise there.  Interesting to see what happens...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> No surprise there.  Interesting to see what happens...


It won't happen. The judge made it perfectly clear there would be no appeals allowed . AH is becoming unhinged now...


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> It won't happen. The judge made it perfectly clear there would be no appeals allowed . AH is becoming unhinged now...


I'd never heard of her before, but from everything I've read she wasn't very 'hinged' in the first place.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I'd never heard of her before, but from everything I've read she wasn't very 'hinged' in the first place.


From the little I couldn't avoid on the news, it doesn't sound like Johnny Depp is all that hinged either.  I think they should have both gotten a one dollar settlement.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2022)

StarSong said:


> From the little I couldn't avoid on the news, it doesn't sound like Johnny Depp is all that hinged either.  I think they should have both gotten a one dollar settlement.


maybe... but at least JD wasn't proven to be a dangerous compulsive liar...


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> The judge made it perfectly clear there would be no appeals allowed


Don't think a judge has the power to do that.  But I am sure it can make it harder.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Don't think a judge has the power to do that.  But I am sure it can make it harder.


Agreed.  He can't decide a case is closed to the appeal process.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 5, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Don't think a judge has the power to do that.


He doesn't.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> He doesn't.


well we'll wait and see.. because SHE did say that...


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well we'll wait and see.. because SHE did say that...


My apologies for presuming.  As I said, I avoided the case as much as possible.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well we'll wait and see.. because SHE did say that...


If you are talking about her not granting the Motion to set aside the verdict, sure that is within her power to grant or deny! If you mean an Appeal to the Virginia Court of Appeals, that is out of her legal hands.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 5, 2022)

8.01-430. When final judgment to be entered after verdict set aside.

When the verdict of a jury in a civil action is set aside by a trial court upon the ground that it is contrary to the evidence, or without evidence to support it, a new trial shall not be granted if there is sufficient evidence before the court to enable it to decide the case upon its merits, but such final judgment shall be entered as to the court shall seem right and proper. If necessary to assess damages which have not been assessed, the court may empanel a jury at its bar to make such assessment, and then enter such final judgment.

Nothing in this section contained shall be construed to give to trial courts any greater power over verdicts than they now have under existing rules of procedure, nor to impair the right to move for a new trial on the ground of after-discovered evidence.

Code 1950, § 8-352; 1977, c. 617.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> because SHE did say that...


Does that make the judge smarter?  Or just more powerful.

You know when I typed my post I automatically said he, but then I changed it to gender neutral.  I did not know.  These days there are more female US lawyers and law school graduated than male.  Not so for judges, but they are catching up.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well we'll wait and see.. because *SHE* did say that...





StarSong said:


> My apologies for presuming.  As I said, I avoided the case as much as possible.





Alligatorob said:


> Does that make the judge smarter?  Or just more powerful.
> 
> You know when I typed my post I automatically said he, but then I changed it to gender neutral.  I did not know.  These days there are more female US lawyers and law school graduated than male.  Not so for judges, but they are catching up.


Yes, I was apologizing for presumptuously using the male pronoun.  (We really DO need a better option than "they/them" as gender neutral pronouns.)  

I knew she - or any judge at that level - wouldn't have the authority to declare a judgment closed to the appeal process.


----------



## Jules (Jul 6, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Yes, I was apologizing for presumptuously using the male pronoun. (We really DO need a better option than "they/them" as gender neutral pronouns.)


QFT


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2022)

@hollydolly, to be clear, I'm not saying that you didn't hear/read what you said- or even that the judge didn't state it - but most Americans have seen very public judgments like this spending years in the appeals process before final settlements are reached.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 6, 2022)

StarSong said:


> most Americans have seen very public judgments like this spending years in the appeals process before final settlements are reached.


I am not a lawyer, but have done a lot of expert witness work.  And this is exactly what happens.  In my experience most cases end with a negotiated settlement, and less paid.  My thinking is that Depp is not as interested in the money as he is in preserving the decision.  It's his reputation that matters, he has lots of money.

So there is room for negotiations.


StarSong said:


> We really DO need a better option than "they/them" as gender neutral pronouns.


Yeah, it is awkward.  They/them works some times, but not always.  

I have always appreciated the change to Ms. from Mrs. and Miss, something like that maybe?  No idea what the word should be though.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I am not a lawyer, but have done a lot of expert witness work.  And this is exactly what happens.  In my experience most cases end with a negotiated settlement, and less paid.  My thinking is that Depp is not as interested in the money as he is in preserving the decision.  It's his reputation that matters, he has lots of money.
> 
> So there is room for negotiations.
> 
> ...


I read something about Mx. in place of Mr. Mrs/ Miss or Ms.  Presuming it's pronounced "mix."  

For he/she, him/her and his/hers I saw 
Xe, Xem and Xyr.  Guessing the X is pronounced like a Z in all cases.   

I like it better than appropriating our existing plural pronouns.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 6, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I read something about Mx. in place of Mr. Mrs/ Miss or Ms. Presuming it's pronounced "mix."
> 
> For he/she, him/her and his/hers I saw
> Xe, Xem and Xyr. Guessing the X is pronounced like a Z in all cases.
> ...


That probably makes sense.  

However the Z thing might be  hard for me to adjust to.  Maybe its something for the next generation.  I'll probably just stick to the awkward they/them or trying to avoid pronoun use...


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 25, 2022)

Both Johnny Depp and Amber Heard have filed their Notice of Appeal from the final Judgment Order of the Circuit Court.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> It won't happen. The judge made it perfectly clear there would be no appeals allowed . AH is becoming unhinged now...


Holly, this may be what you were referencing, the London case, if it was, you are correct. I was just surfing about Depp and came across it.

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-56521759


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2022)

Frankly I think a lot of those entertainers are crackers. Probably due to years of drug abuse so they could manage to keep up with their careers and lifestyle. Money does odd things to people.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Holly, this may be what you were referencing, the London case, if it was, you are correct. I was just surfing about Depp and came across it.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-56521759


No I wasn't referring to that... I was talking about the recent case where Amber Heard Lost..


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 30, 2022)

Not me!  I don't go much for "trendy, attention seeking celebrities."  I'm more interested in climate change, interest rates and the rate of inflation.  What some celebrities do is no concern of mine.  I used to be interested when I was young and didn't know any better but then I figured things out and now I couldn't care less what Brad Pitt says or does what what Madonna is wearing today.  Really!  Life is just too short.


----------



## ohioboy (Oct 15, 2022)

Amber heard files Appeal:

https://www.documentcloud.org/docum...peal-outline-designation-assignments-of-error


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 15, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Amber heard files Appeal:


And so it goes on...


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2022)

Does anyone care about either of them anymore?


----------



## win231 (Oct 15, 2022)

Of course she filed an appeal.  
Her attorney knows how to keep the money rollin' in.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

win231 said:


> Of course she filed an appeal.
> Her attorney knows how to keep the money rollin' in.


yep.. and she needs to stay relevant, lest she's forgotten by the Heads of studios...


----------



## Paladin1950 (Oct 15, 2022)

Never liked Depp. He comes across as a prima donna, and a arrogant p_ _ _ k.


----------

